# Amazing deals on bataleons!



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

i found this guy on craigslist selling 3 bataleons. They are all slightly used but only 180 dollars, he is selling a bataleon riot 151 and 155 and a bataleon goliath 161.

im thinking about getting the 151 riot, do you think its worth it?

PS: the riots are 2008, the goliath is 2009


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think they are stolen...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

how would someone be lucky enough to come across 3 bataleons... I bet its a fake though, ask for pics and to meet in person for them


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He reads this forum and knows everyones on the bataleon hype train.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

they are stolen


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> they are stolen


no, i dont htink so, he says that they are slightly used and have a little damage to the sidecut and stuff but they are easy fixes, it doesnt sound like he stole them.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

snowboardin2137 said:


> no, i dont htink so, he says that they are slightly used and have a little damage to the sidecut and stuff but they are easy fixes, it doesnt sound like he stole them.


Right...Because people that post up stolen snowboards for sale on Craigslist usually list that they are stolen. "For sale, 3 Bataleon Riot snowboards - freshly stolen from Mt. Hood on 04/04/09."


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Right...Because people that post up stolen snowboards for sale on Craigslist
> usually list that they are stolen. "For sale, 3 Bataleon Riot snowboards - freshly stolen from Mt. Hood on 04/04/09."


haha , wouldnt expect that, but i would expect them to say that they are in perfect condition and nothing is wrong with them


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

that's wishful thinking. Anybody who is selling 3 nice snowboards for dirt cheap must be trying to turn a quick profit.... ie STOLEN! I'd wait til next season and buy a new one. I think it's messed up to let this guy profit in any way. That's someone's board that was pissed that their board was taken. Go ahead and support board thieves if you want. But I wouldn't ever do it. Karma's a bitch. hahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

If they where stolen then size would be inconsistant and all over the place. These are all close to the same...oh wait. n/m.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

*they arent stolen*

guys, i have been talking to the guy and he says he rides for a shop in boise called the board room and thats where he got them, he says he broke his collar bone and his season is now done,

i went on google maps and searched for "the board room", and there it was in boise, i was even thinking about calling the shop and asking for the guy to see if he really rode for there. But im probly not gonna buy the board because its way too big for me.

you can email him at [email protected] if your interested.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

macklaws1 said:


> that's wishful thinking. Anybody who is selling 3 nice snowboards for dirt cheap must be trying to turn a quick profit.... ie STOLEN!


Or the local market is total shit where Lamars go for $200 and Romes can't sell at $50.


----------

